
Redox OS: Real hardware breakthroughs, and focusing on rustc - jackpot51
https://www.redox-os.org/news/focusing-on-rustc/
======
est31
I've re-submitted it and it got to the front page with a bit of discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21657504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21657504)

A bit weird that the stories weren't deduplicated as they usually are. Next
time I'll search on agolia first.

